# Haunted House



## Death Angel (Jan 15, 2021)

I follow this woman on tiktok. Unless it is all staged (I dont believe it is), I don't think I could live in a house like this. This is only one of many similar videos





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2021)

There are so many videos that seem to prove the existence of ghosts, she talks about a little boy , he would have died at her home?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 15, 2021)

. . . might be a short circuit in the ball.  I wonder if it is always the same ball.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 15, 2021)

Dalia said:


> There are so many videos that seem to prove the existence of ghosts, she talks about a little boy , he would have died at her home?


From what I understand, yes.

My personal belief is that these are demons and not th spirits of the dead though. This woman believes it is a ghost though


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 15, 2021)

We had some balls like that...

Drove the cat crazy.

I think we picked them up at PetSmart


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 15, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . might be a short circuit in the ball.  I wonder if it is always the same ball.


Yes, I thought of that too, but a lot of other things go on at this house if it's not staged.

In my twenties I lived at a couple houses where these things happened.

I used to share an apartment with another guy in my younger years. 3 of us were eating and talking around a coffee table, when a plate stood up on its edge and started spinning.

My roommate muttered under his breath, "ignore it. It wants you to be scared. "

Because of these experiences I do believe in a spirit world and God. People who have not experienced such things are 7usually the anti-Gods (Atheist)


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many videos that seem to prove the existence of ghosts, she talks about a little boy , he would have died at her home?
> ...


Evil spirits i think often take on the appearance of a child and the cold is often present when a ghost appears or before the death of someone.
That’s what a friend of mine felt when her husband died a big cold gale past through her just a few hours before her husband die, she’s not the only one talking about this kind of experience.


----------



## night_son (Jan 15, 2021)

The thing to watch out for in such situations is the spread of mass hysteria. But that's not to say I don't believe paranormal entities—I absolutely do. However, I have personally been in situations where fear and paranoia arising over *suspected* hauntings quickly took hold of groups of people and diminished their capacity for rational thought and the application of common sense. All of that being said, and again—in my own experience—the more one acknowledges suspected supernatural activity, the more "rowdy" and frequent, even violent, it can become. One should also refrain from speaking to inanimate objects and dark, empty spaces—or so I've been advised. 

My wife and I recently endured a winter vacation deep in the Pennsylvania mountains at a large rented lodge where seemingly paranormal activity occurred night after night for a week. While some of the activity remains inexplicable, the vast majority of it was proved human in nature, in the form of a group of mountain people trying to scare us out of the place. 

During the whole ordeal my wife's fear of the unknown coupled with being snowed-in at a remote, unfamiliar location, echoed and combined with my own fear of being unable to fully protect her. Even our dog's uneasiness amplified our own trepidation. As it turned out we weren't being paranoid, there was something malevolent going down, but our collective frisson could have just as easily led to dangerous hysteria. 

Among the inexplicable *non-human* activity we experienced there in that remote place was the almost debilitating sense of being watched and of a presence, even when no one else was in the same room with us, and what sounded like someone walking on the icy, snow covered roof. 

As for ghost investigations replete with all manner of high-tech gadgetry . . . I find the concept fascinating, albeit mainly for entertainment purposes and story ideas. Few things get my imagination working overtime than science versus religion.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 15, 2021)

Seriously though. . . this is a great podcast of where the idea for the movie came from if you are interested, it is with Aykroyd's dad.

His family was into "ghost whispering," he grew up with it.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>


Thank You great video


----------



## Pogo (Jan 15, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Seriously though. . . this is a great podcast of where the idea for the movie came from if you are interested, it is with Aykroyd's dad.
> 
> His family was into "ghost whispering," he grew up with it.



Q was an interesting show when Jian Ghomeshi did it.  Not so much since.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 15, 2021)

Pogo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though. . . this is a great podcast of where the idea for the movie came from if you are interested, it is with Aykroyd's dad.
> ...


I don't give a shit about the host, I am paying attention to the topic and the guest.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Death Angel (Jan 24, 2021)

Here's  security camera footage when no one was around. Those orbs are always there




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2021)

This is pretty scary something is going on maybe she could contact people specialized in the paranormal to investigate at her home?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 27, 2021)

Dalia said:


> This is pretty scary something is going on maybe she could contact people specialized in the paranormal to investigate at her home?


She flirts with them so she's encouraging the thing she claims she doesnt like.

She talks to them and encourages them in all the ways that keeps it going.

I think she also likes using it to get views on tiktok.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2021)

If she encourages them to have more views on Tik Tok she could also see them appear and then she could be much more afraid.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 27, 2021)

Dalia said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


My father died in 1998. He used to always be working on projects in the basement. He was always making noise with hammers and tools, and dragging things around down in the basement.

After he died, my brother and his wife invited my mom out to colorado to stay with them for awhile. She went out there, and I stayed at the house to look after the cat and dog.

I slept on the couch the first night.

At 3 am (it ALWAYS happens at 3 am) I was jarred out of my sleep by what sounded like a hammer hitting the workbench in the basement.

Then I heard the sound of tools being picked up and dropped. Then the sound of heavy things being dragged across the basement floor.  These were all sounds I would hear from my dad when he was alive.

I got dressed faster than I ever have and ran out of the house and went back home.

As I was leaving I could see there was a light on in the basement but I never looked directly at it because I was afraid of what I might see. 

I never stayed there again while she was gone, but took care of the pets during daylight hours.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 27, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I too my Papa die in the 90s and I did not hear any strange noise that would have made him present but I often heard his favorite songs play every time I put on the radio and some say that the deceased people stay attached to the places where they lived and even they do not know that they are dead?


----------



## Dekster (Mar 22, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> . . . might be a short circuit in the ball.  I wonder if it is always the same ball.



Could be a vibration on the concrete pad from an AC unit or something.  Who knows.  I am unconvinced the the balls are proof of anything.

How come there is never a haunted single wide?  Is it because the house dies before the occupant in the tornado?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 29, 2021)

My hot Puerto Rican girlfriend's boobs are haunted:


----------

